# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > Ατυχήματα και Βλάβες (Casualties - Breakdowns) > Ελληνικά Πλοία (Greek Ships) >  Βλάβες σε πλοία ανοικτού τύπου (Παντόφλες - Αμφίπλωρα)

## Espresso Venezia

Δύο πλοία της γραμμής Αγίας Μαρίνας - Νέων Στύρων παρουσίασαν μηχανικές βλάβες την _Παρασκευή 5 Ιουλίου_, και τα δύο στην αριστερή κύρια μηχανή. Τα _ΣΤΥΡΑ ΝΤΑΙΜΟΝΤ_ και _ΘΕΟΛΟΓΟΣ ΕΛΕΝΗ_.




> 05/07/2013
> Ενημερώθηκε, πρωινές ώρες σήμερα, η  Λιμενική Αρχή Ραφήνας, για μηχανική βλάβη στην αριστερή κύρια μηχανή του  Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ-Δ/Γ «ΣΤΥΡΑ ΝΤΑΪΜΟΝΤ» Ν.Π. 11835, το οποίο είχε καταπλεύσει στο  λιμένα Αγίας Μαρίνας προερχόμενο από λιμένα Στύρας.
> Από το Κεντρικό Λιμεναρχείο Ραφήνας  απαγορεύτηκε  ο απόπλους του «ΣΤΥΡΑ ΝΤΑΪΜΟΝΤ» μέχρι την οριστική  αποκατάσταση της βλάβης, ενώ τα προγραμματισμένα δρομολόγια του,  εκτελούνται από έτερα δρομολογημένα πλοία.
> 
> Πηγή





> 06/07/2013
> Ενημερώθηκε, μεσημβρινές ώρες χθες, η  Λιμενική Αρχή Ραφήνας, για μηχανική βλάβη στην αριστερή κύρια μηχανή του  Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ-Δ/Γ «ΘΕΟΛΟΓΟΣ ΕΛΕΝΗ» Ν.Π. 10858, το οποίο είχε καταπλεύσει στο  λιμένα Αγίας Μαρίνας προερχόμενο από λιμένα Στύρας. Από το Κεντρικό Λιμεναρχείο Ραφήνας  απαγορεύτηκε  ο απόπλους του «ΘΕΟΛΟΓΟΣ ΕΛΕΝΗ» μέχρι την οριστική  αποκατάσταση της βλάβης, ενώ τα προγραμματισμένα δρομολόγια του,  εκτελούνται από έτερα δρομολογημένα πλοία.
> 
> Πηγή


Και στις δύο περιπτώσεις, ο τίτλος στις ανακοινώσεις του υπουργείου κάνει λόγο για "Μηχανική βλάβη στη Ραφήνα", μπερδεύοντας βέβαια το λιμεναρχείο στο οποίο υπάγεται η πορθμειακή γραμμή των δύο πλοίων, με τον τόπο όπου δουλεύουν τα δύο πλοία (πράγμα βεβαίως καθόλου αυνήθιστο, και τα "σαρδάμ" και οι ασάφειες στην σύνταξη των ανακοινώσεων του υπουργείου).

----------


## pantelis2009

Πάντως το Θεολόγος Ελένη τώρα κάνει δρομολόγιο, άρα δεν ήταν κάτι σοβαρό, για το άλλο δεν ξέρω.
Όσο φίλε Γιώργο για τις ανακοινώσεις του υπουργείου..........σαρδάμ, ασάφειες όλα αυτά τα κομματόσκυλα δεν παθαίνουν ....μόνο όταν πέρνουν τους παχουλούς μισθούς τους. :Indecisiveness:

----------


## pantelis2009

Τελικά η βλάβη του Θεολόγος Ελένη.........ήταν ένα σπασμένο σωληνάκι και όπως έγραψα κάνει δρομολόγια. Καλή συνέχεια σε πλήρωμα και πλοίο.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

> Απ' ότι έμαθα δεν θα εκτελεστούν σήμερα τα  δρομολόγια απο Αλμυροπόταμο, λόγο βλάβης του Στύρα Ντάϊμοντ. Τα υπόλοιπα  3 ferry έχουν αρκετή δουλειά απο Στύρα και δουλεύουν όλα.


Σωστά. Όπως με πληροφόρησε συγγενής μου από τα Στύρα πριν λίγη ώρα, το _ΣΤΥΡΑ ΝΤΑΙΜΟΝΤ_ δεν έχει επιστρέψει ακόμα σε δρομολόγια από την προηγούμενη Πέμπτη (έχουμε πιό πάνω παραθέσει την ανακοίνωση από το υπουργείο). Από ότι φαίνεται η μηχανική βλάβη στο πλοίο είναι αρκετά σοβαρότερη από αυτήν του _ΘΕΟΛΟΓΟΣ ΕΛΕΝΗ_.

----------


## leo85

Και εγώ Γιώργο έμαθα από γνωστό ότι έχει βλάβη στη ρεβέρσα.  Να δούμε τι άλλο θα βγάλει, κρίμα το πλοίο.

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Διαβάζω σε σημερινή ανακοίνωση του υπουργείου ναυτιλίας, για "θραύση συρματόσχοινου" στον καταπέλτη του _ΑΓΙΑ ΕΙΡΗΝΗ_ στην Ηγουμενίτσα,




> Σάβ, 31/08/2013
> 
> Ενημερώθηκε, βραδινές ώρες χθες, *η Λιμενική Αρχή Ηγουμενίτσας*, από τον Πλοίαρχο του *Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ «ΑΓΙΑ ΕΙΡΗΝΗ» Ν.Π.9915,* πως *κατά τη διάρκεια πρόσδεσης του πλοίου στο λιμάνι της Ηγουμενίτσας* προερχόμενο από λιμένα Κέρκυρας, προκλήθηκε *θραύση αριστερού συρματόσχοινου του πλωραίου καταπέλτη*.
> 
> Οι επιβάτες του πλοίου αποβιβάστηκαν στο  λιμάνι με ασφάλεια, ενώ κατόπιν αντικατάστασης του παλαιού  συρματόσχοινου με καινούριο, συνοδευόμενο από πιστοποιητικό εγκεκριμένου  συνεργείου, καθώς και επιθεώρησης του Τοπικού Κλιμακίου Επιθεώρησης  Πλοίων της οικείας Λιμενικής Αρχής, επετράπη η συνέχιση πλόων του «ΑΓΙΑ  ΕΙΡΗΝΗ».
> 
> Πηγή : www.hcg.gr


και αναρωτιέμαι -όπως νομίζω είναι λογικό- κατά πόσον είναι σοβαρές τέτοιου είδους ανακοινώσεις. Είναι ποτέ δυνατόν να έσπασε απλά ένα συρματόσχοινο, να αντικαταστάθηκε όπως είναι φυσικό από καινούργιο (ΟΚ μέχρι εδώ), το οποίο όμως καινούργιο συρματόσχοινο συνοδευόταν _"από πιστοποιητικό εγκεκριμένου  συνεργείου"_ (ήμαρτον Παναγία μου.....) και μάλιστα επιθεωρήθηκε και από το _"Τοπικό Κλιμάκιο Επιθεώρησης  Πλοίων της οικείας Λιμενικής Αρχής"_ πριν επιτραπή η συνέχιση δρομολογίων του πλοίου ??? Βρε μπας και μας δουλεύουνε αγρίως ???

Σημ. Όλα τα λεφτά, η _"ασφαλής αποβίβαση των επιβατών"_. Δόξα τω θεώ, καταμεσής του ...ωκεανού και με δέκα μποφόρια, η ...επιχείρηση αποβίβασης ήταν σίγουρα μία τεράστια επιτυχία της ...οικείας Λιμενικής Αρχής.

----------


## karavofanatikos

Προσωπικά Γιώργο, δεν βρίσκω κάτι παράλογο στην ανακοίνωση που παραθέτεις. Όπως όταν χτίζεται ένα νέο πλοίο, όλα τα ελάσματα, οι μηχανές και ο βοηθητικός εξοπλισμός εγκρίνεται απ' τον νηογνώμονα που το παρακολουθεί, έτσι και σε περιπτώσεις που απαιτείται κάποιου είδους αντικατάσταση αυτή θα πρέπει να γίνεται από συνεργάτες του νηογνώμονα ο οποίος έχει ελέγξει ότι ικανοποιούν τις προδιαγραφές του κι όχι απ' το τυχαίο συνεργείο του κυρ-Τέτοιου απ' τη Δραπετσώνα. Πάντως όσον αφορά την υπόλοιπη ανακοινώση, πράγματι διέπεται από ένα κλίμα ότι αν δεν είμασταν κι εμείς οι σωτήρες θα υπήρχαν μεγάλα προβλήματα.....

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Nεκτάριε ούτε και εγώ βρήκα κάτι "παράλογο" στην ανακοίνωση του υπουργείου. Αντιθέτως μάλιστα, η ανακοίνωση ανταποκρίνεται απόλυτα στο "γράμμα του νόμου", είναι τυπική, γραφειοκρατική, ξύλινη και (κατά την γνώμη μου πάντα) μη σοβαρή. Από εκεί και πέρα,




> .....έτσι και σε περιπτώσεις που απαιτείται κάποιου είδους αντικατάσταση αυτή θα πρέπει να γίνεται από συνεργάτες του νηογνώμονα ο οποίος έχει ελέγξει ότι ικανοποιούν τις προδιαγραφές του κι όχι απ' το τυχαίο συνεργείο του κυρ-Τέτοιου απ' τη Δραπετσώνα.


μήπως ξεχνάς ότι μιλάμε για την "απλή" αντικατάσταση ενός συρματόσχοινου ??? Αν και είμαι σίγουρος ότι ακόμα και να μην είχε ενημερωθεί το Λιμεναρχείο, η αντικατάσταση του δεν θα γινόταν από κάποιο "τυχαίο συνεργείο του κυρ-Τέτοιου απ' τη Δραπετσώνα" (γιατί αλήθεια πάμε στα άκρα, αν δηλαδή δεν υπήρχε το φόβητρο του Λιμεναρχείου, την δουλειά θα την αναλάμβανε κάποιος τυχαίος ???), εσύ πιστεύεις στ' αλήθεια ότι η αντικατάσταση του συγκεκριμμένου έγινε χθες το βράδυ στην Ηγουμενίτσα από συνεργάτες του Ρώσσικου νηογνώμονα που παρακολουθεί το πλοίο ??? Η ότι μετά την αντικατάσταση μετέβη πράγματι στο πλοίο "Τοπικό Κλιμάκιο Επιθεώρησης  Πλοίων" για να ελέγξει αν το καινούριο συρματόσχοινο συνοδευόταν από ....."πιστοποιητικό εγκεκριμένου  συνεργείου" και αν είχε τοποθετηθεί σωστά ?!?!?!?!?

Τι να πω, αν πράγματι συνέβησαν όλα αυτά Παρασκευή βράδυ στο λιμάνι της Ηγουμενίτσας, σε φουλ σεζόν και με φουλ δρομολόγια για ένα ...πτωχό συρματόσχοινο, ε τότε και ζήτω μας και μπράβο μας, φαίνεται ότι οι παροτρύνσεις και οι απειλές της ...Μέρκελ άρχισαν να αποδίδουν καρπούς, και ημείς να ...εξευρωπαιζόμεθα μέχρι υπερβολής (επιτέλους) !!!!!

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Μηχανική βλάβη του _ΑΓΙΑ ΕΙΡΗΝΗ_ στην Κέρκυρα.




> 25/10/2014
> Ενημερώθηκε, μεσημβρινές ώρες σήμερα, η Λιμενική Αρχή Κέρκυρας, από τον Πλοίαρχο του Ε/Γ Ο/Γ-Δ/Ρ-ΑΝ _“ΑΓΙΑ ΕΙΡΗΝΗ”_ Ν.Π. 9915, ότι  κατά τη διαδικασία απόπλου για την εκτέλεση του προγραμματισμένου του  δρομολογίου από Κέρκυρα για Ηγουμενίτσα, με ογδόντα τρεις (83) επιβάτες  και τριάντα (30) οχήματα, παρατηρήθηκε διαρροή καυσαερίων αριστερής κύριας μηχανής. 
> 
> Άμεσα  στο σημείο μετέβη Τοπικό Κλιμάκιο Επιθεώρησης Πλοίων, ενώ από την  οικεία Λιμενική Αρχή απαγορεύτηκε ο απόπλους του _“ΑΓΙΑ ΕΙΡΗΝΗ”_ μέχρι την  αποκατάσταση της βλάβης και προσκόμισης βεβαιωτικού διατήρησης κλάσης  από το νηογνώμονα που το παρακολουθεί.


Πηγή

----------


## pantelis2009

Δεν πρέπει να ήταν τίποτε σοβαρό γιατί τώρα κάνει δρομολόγιο και πλησιάζει την Κέρκυρα με 10,7 knots. :Fat:

----------


## apost

*Ενημερώθηκε, πρωινές ώρες σήμερα,* *το Α' Λιμενικό Τμήμα Ρίου**, από τον Πλοίαρχο του* *Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ “ΠΑΝΤΑΝΑΣΣΑ” Ν.Π. 9561**, το οποίο εκτελεί δρομολόγια της πορθμειακής γραμμής Ρίου-Αντιρρίου, ότι κατά τη διαδικασία φόρτωσης στο λιμένα Ρίου,* *παρουσιάστηκε βλάβη στην αριστερή κύρια μηχανή.*
*Από την οικεία Λιμενική Αρχή απαγορεύτηκε ο απόπλους του, μέχρι προσκόμισης βεβαιωτικού αξιοπλοΐας από το νηογνώμονα που το παρακολουθεί, ενώ τα δρομολόγια της πορθμειακής γραμμής Ρίου-Αντιρρίου, εκτελούνται από έτερα δρομολογημένα πλοία.

Πηγη: www.hcg.gr*

----------


## pantelis2009

*Ηγουμενίτσα: Έξι μαθητές ανάμεσα στους 11 τραυματίες από πρόσκρουση πλοίου στον προβλήτα*29/04/201512:25




ΕκτύπωσηΑποστολήΜέγεθος κειμένου  
1
SHARES
FacebookTwitterGoogle+LinkedIn





Προσθήκη σχολίου
*Μεταξύ των τραυματιών είναι έξι παιδιά και δύο συνοδοί καθηγητές, που πήγαιναν εκδρομή και οι οποίοι έχουν μεταφερθεί στο Κέντρο Υγείας Ηγουμενίτσας.*Στο λιμάνι της Ηγουμενίτσας προσέκρουσε, στις 10:45 το πρωί της Τετάρτης το επιβατικό-οχηματαγωγό πλοίο «Άνω Χώρα2» για αδιευκρίνιστες μέχρι στιγμής συνθήκες με αποτέλεσμα να τραυματιστούν 11 άτομα. 






Σύμφωνα με το Λιμενικό Σώμα μεταξύ των τραυματιών είναι έξι παιδιά και δύο συνοδοί καθηγητές, που πήγαιναν εκδρομή και οι οποίοι έχουν μεταφερθεί στο Κέντρο Υγείας Ηγουμενίτσας.

Επίσης άλλα τρία άτομα, μία γυναίκα, ένα παιδί και ένας παππούς έχουν μεταφερθεί στο νοσοκομείο της Φιλιάτες. Μέχρι στιγμής τα αίτια της πρόσκρουσης δεν έχουν γίνει ακόμη γνωστά και οι έρευνες των Λιμενικών Αρχών συνεχίζονται.

Οι πρώτες πληροφορίες αναφέρουν πως πιθανότατα υπήρξε κάποιο μηχανικό πρόβλημα στον καταπέλτη ενώ τα οχήματα που υπέστησαν ζημιές βρίσκονταν στον προβλήτα του λιμανιού.

Στο οχηματαγωγό επέβαιναν εκατόν ογδόντα επτά επιβάτες, 35 ΙΧ, τρία φορτηγά και τρία λεωφορεία.






*ΠΗΓΗ: 
*

----------


## manolisfissas

Το αγαπημένο μας ΑΡΙΆΔΝΗ ζωγραφισμένο στον Υπολογιστή όπου και μου πήρε 2 μήνες. 

ΑΡΙΑΔΝΗ (2).jpg .

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Πρόβλημα στην δεξιά προπέλα του _ΑΓΙΑ ΕΙΡΗΝΗ_ παρουσιάστηκε χθες, και πιθανόν να μην έχει αποκατασταθεί ακόμα μιας και στο AIS το πλοίο εμφανίζεται ακινητοποιημένο στην Ηγουμενίτσα.




> Παρασκευή, 09/10/2015 - 23:40
> 
> Ενημερώθηκε, μεσημβρινές ώρες σήμερα, η Λιμενική Αρχή Ηγουμενίτσας, από  τον Πλοίαρχο του Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ ''ΑΓΙΑ ΕΙΡΗΝΗ'' Ν.Π. 9915, ότι κατά τη  διάρκεια χειρισμών απόπλου του από το λιμένα εσωτερικού Ηγουμενίτσας,  διαπίστωσε αδυναμία ώσης δεξιάς προπέλας. Ανωτέρω  πλοίο κατέπλευσε λειτουργώντας την αριστερή κύρια μηχανή - προπέλα στο  λιμένα Ηγουμενίτσας, όπου αποβιβάστηκαν με ασφάλεια οι 117 επιβάτες και  τα 33 οχήματα, οι οποίοι προωθήθηκαν στον προορισμό τους την Κέρκυρα, με  το επόμενο προγραμματισμένο δρομολόγιο.
> 
> Από  το Κεντρικό Λιμεναρχείο Ηγουμενίτσας που διενεργεί την προανάκριση,  απαγορεύτηκε ο απόπλους του ''ΑΓΙΑ ΕΙΡΗΝΗ'' μέχρι αποκατάστασης βλάβης  και προσκόμισης βεβαιωτικού διατήρησης κλάσης από τον παρακολουθούντα  νηογνώμονα.


_Πηγή_

----------


## Espresso Venezia

Μηχανική βλάβη προέκυψε χθες Παρασκευή στο _ΚΑΤΩ ΝΗΣΙ_ στην Ελαφόνησο.




> 04/11/2016 - Μηχανική βλάβη Ε/Γ- Ο/Γ πλοίου στην Ελαφόνησο
> Ενημερώθηκε, πρωινές ώρες σήμερα, η Λιμενική Αρχή Νεάπολης Βοιών, από  τον  Πλοίαρχο του Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ “ΚΑΤΩ ΝΗΣΙ” Ν.Π. 11851 για αδυναμία εκτέλεσης  του προγραμματισμένου δρομολογίου του πλοίου από λιμένα Ελαφονήσου προς  λιμένα Πούντας και επιστροφή, λόγω μηχανικής βλάβης του πλοίου.
>  Στη  συνέχεια μέλος του Τοπικού Κλιμακίου Επιθεώρησης Πλοίων όπου διαπίστωσε   βλάβη στην αριστερή κύρια μηχανή του ανωτέρω πλοίου.
>  Το Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ  “ΠΟΡΦΥΡΟΥΣΑ” Ν.Π. 11732 εκτέλεσε κατ' εξαίρεση μεσημβρινές ώρες σήμερα,  το δρομολόγιο από λιμένα Ελαφονήσου προς λιμένα Νεάπολης.
>  Από την  οικεία Λιμενική Αρχή, απαγορεύτηκε ο απόπλους του Ε/Γ-Ο/Γ “ΚΑΤΩ ΝΗΣΙ”  μέχρι αποκατάστασης της βλάβης και προσκόμισης βεβαιωτικού αξιοπλοΐας  από τον παρακολουθούντα το πλοίο νηογνώμονα.


Πηγή

----------

